# chipping



## houndeye (Mar 18, 2007)

hi all
i need help I'm chipping OK but the ball seems to roll on and with summer
coming and the greens getting harder how do you chip and the ball lands and stops 



thanks
terry


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

From the description I'd say your hitting the ball too far back in your stance, delofting what ever club your using, causing low driving shots that run on forever. Thats great for bump and run's but poor for stoping. Try moving the ball to the center of your stance or a tab forward, that should give your shots more loft and less run. Above all else do not use your hands when chipping. 

Del


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Depends on the club your using. If you are using a pitching wedge or a sand wedge it will run more than a lob wedge would. Open your stance up and also open the club face more. This takes practice but is what you see the pros doing.. This allows you to more or less slice under the ball and it will impart loads more spin.. Remember, do not be afraid to be a little brisk with your shot as that will also increase your spin.


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Agree with 65nlovenit and doby45. Place the ball towards the front of your stance and open up your stance and clubface. Take a well lofted club. Remember to swing and follow through. The follow through is important as this will allow the loft to do its work.

Good Luck


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

Agree with previous statements. Learning to control spin and trajectory of chip is rewarding and fun. Experiment with different clubs and stances. Also a soft ball will help as temps warm. Tis is the primary reason for the ball type I play. Spin in the short game. Generally the more layers a ball has the easier it is to get backspin on less than full shots.


----------



## tombate911 (Mar 24, 2007)

how old os the wedge that you use the club might need regroving or your technique looked at by some one who nows what they are looking for?


----------

